# Anybody created custom locomotives?



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

Has anyone either scratch-built or kitbashed a locomotive into something one-off, that nobody else has? Something special and unique? I saw a custom S-gauge camelback on eBay last month:










and that got me interested in creating something one-off myself. I'm looking for inspiration 

Charles.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I don't make my own one of a kind. I do paint things in to Southern Railway colors even though Southern never had one.


----------



## mapper65 (Feb 10, 2009)

This might be just slightly off topic but hey.....you asked!

Pictures first then actual video will follow.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SSkuT5zIXQ


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

We did have a post on here a while back that showed someone's (non-member) mythical creation of an articulated 4-8-8-8-8-4 or something like that. I wish I could find the post. I think the builder did it my merging two Big Boy locos or something along those lines. It was quite the impressive (though display only) beast, I recall.

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I remember that post, that was some "brute" locomotive!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ahhh ... found the thread/post ... a whopping 4-12-12-6 ... reported to be fabricated out of _solid gold_!!!

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=7494



Further down in that link is a mythical 2-8-8-8-4 steamer, too!

(Credit to Norgale for the finds/posts.)

TJ


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I've scratch built a box cab electric...










...a speeder...










(..._even carved the master for the porta-pottie castings_...:thumbsup: )

...a rocket propelled inspection car...










...a slug for my Hustler...










...a plantation engine and caboose...










......










...and a Climax.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I knew you'd be posting in here Shay :thumbsup:


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)




----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> Ahhh ... found the thread/post ... a whopping 4-12-12-6 ... reported to be fabricated out of _solid gold_!!!
> 
> http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=7494
> 
> ...


I am going to have to one up that some day and make something like a 4-6-6-6-6-6-6-4


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

Nice, but how do you "scratch build" things like drivetrain and wheels and linkages and everything else? Are all of those locomotives operational?

Charles.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

The Climax is a modified N scale RS15 diesel mechanism. The Plantation engine is a modified N scale 0-6-0 switcher. The Partridge Family bus rides on a modified Bachmann San Francisco cable car frame and mechanism. 

The rocket car is unpowered and is a Saturn 1B booster rocket on a modified Model Power Hearse. The speeder is unpowered as well, scratchbuilt from sheet styrene and riding on N scale wheels. The Hustler slug is unpowered but provides additional power pickup for the powered one. Among other things, the body is from an N scale moving van. 

The electric is the most heavily scratchbuilt, using commercial detail parts and mechanism parts from an old school Walther's doodlebug kit. It is about 80% scratch. I use mechanisms from other locomotives...they don't disqualify you from the scratch categories in an NMRA meet...and it saves a lot of work. If I only had a lathe...


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

*0-8-8-2-8-8-0*

Just a thought.


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

Southern said:


> Just a thought.



Wonder how smooth that ride will be in that state!!!

HAHAH!!!


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

ChopperCharles said:


> Nice, but how do you "scratch build" things like drivetrain and wheels and linkages and everything else? Are all of those locomotives operational?
> 
> Charles.


Yes would be the simple answer. There are a few folks out there who have the technical know how and the tools to literally fabricate every single piece of a steam locomotive and make it operational. It also helps them if they have detailed blue prints as well!!!

Pat


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

Shay is my favorite model craftsman.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

If I could locate the donors I'd like to take 2 Virginian class AE's and build a monster :laugh: It would be a 2-10-10-10-10-2, talk about amp draw and pulling power  It would be one loooooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnggggggggg O scale loco.








the ATSF pictured is similar.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Nice Shirly Temple. Also very nice and creative work Shay. Pete


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

Kwikster said:


> If I could locate the donors I'd like to take 2 Virginian class AE's and build a monster :laugh: It would be a 2-10-10-10-10-2, talk about amp draw and pulling power  It would be one loooooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnggggggggg O scale loco.
> 
> the ATSF pictured is similar.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

That is impressive


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

This is indeed a monster! Here's a better look at it.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

Now, if I could find somebody to build me one of these for free in O gauge, I'd be all set (I know, not going to happen for free )


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Man, you could steam clean your carpets with that thing! :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

That's train...


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I think the Monster is growing ...


----------



## Ed Gerken (Jan 23, 2012)

What's it take to turn that thing? A turntable at every direction change? LOL
-Ed


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

I love it!!!!!!! I know the Lionel versions of the SF model need O-72 curves, so it would likely still be able run on those.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> I think the Monster is growing ...


TJ, you need to match the backgrounds better to make it more believable.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

I have that Photoschlep software. I have no clue how t use it...


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

60 seconds in MS Paint. Cheezy blending / background, of course ... but still fun to look at!


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Wonder how much weight an engine like that could pull IF it could make enough steam to run itself? If it went through Rhode Island the front would be in Massachusettes while the back would still be in Connecticut. Ha! Pete


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm looking for something I could make out of a cheap casey jones or Atlantic (or three). I'd really, REALLY like to model an English loco, like an Olton Hall or pretty much anything that looks somewhat similar, but that's a major undertaking I think.

Looking for ideas mostly, maybe some photos, not really sure. Just need inspiration.

Are there any 1/64 scale locos out there that either aren't powered (like a display model or something) or are a different gauge that could be relatively easily converted to AF?

Charles.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm thinking that the only thing that you can convert is another S gauge item. Anything else just woudn't look right unless your going for a funny car look. Pete


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

Not that this is a loco or anything, but found this in a google search and thought it'd be kind of awesome to kitbash: 










Charles.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Cool load 

Here's a thread with a salvaged DC-3

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=10763&highlight=plane


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

ChopperCharles said:


> Not that this is a loco or anything, but found this in a google search and thought it'd be kind of awesome to kitbash:
> 
> 
> Charles.


There is actually some commercially produced models of those cars, I saw them posted in another forum.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Someone had some serious imagination back in the day  Take a look at these imagineered drawings: http://www.aqpl43.dsl.pipex.com/MUSEUM/LOCOLOCO/hex/hex.htm


----------

